# bostich high power coil framing nailer



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

hello, i have this coil framing nailer that i use for framing and i am about to build a fence and would like to use the nailer to put up the fence boards.
now the problem is i think that this gun only will go down to 2 inch nails and would go through the 2x4 that the boards will be fastened to. has anyone ever used 1 1/2 or 1 3/4 nails in this gun?? i know that there site says the coil nailer will take 1 3/4 but says the high power one that i have will only go down to 2 inch. has anyone ever tried this gun for that?? thanks.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

christoff said:


> hello, i have this coil framing nailer that i use for framing and i am about to build a fence and would like to use the nailer to put up the fence boards.
> now the problem is i think that this gun only will go down to 2 inch nails and would go through the 2x4 that the boards will be fastened to. has anyone ever used 1 1/2 or 1 3/4 nails in this gun?? i know that there site says the coil nailer will take 1 3/4 but says the high power one that i have will only go down to 2 inch. has anyone ever tried this gun for that?? thanks.


What are you using as a fence material? A 3/4" facing over a 1 1/2" base will not shoot a 2" nail throught the mass if you have the gun adjusted.


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

good point ron, ill check out the fence board thickness and get back thanks


----------



## Mikelite80 (Sep 1, 2010)

How much fence you doing? If alot just go get the right gun. You can get refurbished Bostitch N66 for under $150 on Amazon. It's alot of nail for a little fence board. Also watch out about driving those nails too deep. Fence slats I get around here are generally pretty crappy and my framing nailer will dive a nail almost all the way thru them.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Mikelite80 said:


> How much fence you doing? If alot just go get the right gun. You can get refurbished Bostitch N66 for under $150 on Amazon. It's alot of nail for a little fence board. Also watch out about driving those nails too deep. Fence slats I get around here are generally pretty crappy and my framing nailer will dive a nail almost all the way thru them.


Test the penetrating depth and adjust the compressor psi to give you the depth you want. You have the ability to control the nail depth.


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

i'll try that first ron but i hope that i can onlly buy 1 coil of nails to test


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

Mikelite80 said:


> How much fence you doing? If alot just go get the right gun. You can get refurbished Bostitch N66 for under $150 on Amazon. It's alot of nail for a little fence board. Also watch out about driving those nails too deep. Fence slats I get around here are generally pretty crappy and my framing nailer will dive a nail almost all the way thru them.



mike, i only have about 200 feet to do, another thought would be to rent the gun from hd as i already have a makita compressor.


----------



## Mikelite80 (Sep 1, 2010)

200' is a fair amount of fence. It's at least 400 pickets with 3 rails what would be 2400 nails. What materials you plan on using? If using ceder pickets you will want to use stainless steel or aluminum nails. You can use almost any tool for the job but when they are designed for another purpose they won't perform as well. Depending on your layout and gates I'd guess this is atleast a $2000 project, less if using all PT or just replacing pickets. What is $150 for a tool in the big picture there. Heck just the nails will be more then the gun. I'm all for renting if possible. Only problem around here is most people don't carry them or don't even know what a siding nailer is. Hopefully different in your area.


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

hi guys i am just using galvanized nails 
i spoke with home depot and they only rent roof coil nailers and my nailer can only go down to 2 inch which i s too long so i will bite the bullet and just bang away, so thanks for all of the suggestions


----------

